# Has anyone tried natural vision correction?



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

I've had glasses since fourth grade. Switched to contacts as an adult. Lately I've been looking into having corrective eye surgery (LASIK, etc) but it's cost prohibitive as insurance does not cover it. In my research, I stumbled across something called natural vision correction - there are several different methods but most seem to be eye exercises and the like.
Has anyone tried alternative vision correction? I would love to correct my eyesight naturally (about a -4 in both eyes) but I'm skeptical!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't know about natural vision correction - but they do have corrective lenses that one sleeps in, then takes out in the morning. The lenses are progressive, I believe, and it takes a bit of time (month or three???) to get up to your scrip level. Then, you just wear them at night, out for the day. Less expensive than Lasik, but still pricey.


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

Gosh I never even knew there was such a thing! I was looking more at permanent correction and I think this is temporary and lasts just throughout the day. Very interesting, though!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I was kinda watching to see whether there would be someone who had used some of the "eye exercises" types of things to improve their eyesight. I've seen them advertised but never really heard from someone who tried it whether they do anything at all.

I'm farsighted and now need glasses to read, at least smaller print. I can get by without them but it's tough not being able to focus clearly on anything closer than about 2.5 feet.

It sure would be nice to be able to put down the reading glasses indefinitely.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I was kind of hoping to see someone with experience in this also, Bellyman. I'm right on the edge of needing reading glasses, and I'm near-sighted.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I've had cataract surgery; can't do lasix.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I also had about -4 in both eyes, dr gave me a booklet on eye exercises back in the 70s - they did nothing. Then I wore the orthokeratology contact lenses (kind of like braces for your eyes) that were supposed to correct vision....after over 2 years my eyes had not improved at all.

Finally had lasik in 2000, my eyes have been 20-20 to 20-25 ever since. It cost about $5000 back then - I got a $3000 price for Nurses' week - and afaic it was worth every cent. Just the cost of glasses and contact lenses would have added up to more than that over the years.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I did Lasik (Wavefront) about 6 years ago. Wonderful. Mine had financing, I think I paid it off in 18 payments.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

The exercises worked, but need to be done daily or at least 4 times a week for 20 minutes. They may work best for far sighted folks as opposed to near.

I wear 2.5 's and was able to read newsprint and phone books after a month or so of exercises, in 2005.

For some reason I have not been able to get back into doing them, partly because I just don't have time. The company seems to have gone belly-up as well, but I have all of the routines and eye- charts.

I will try to give more details soon, but I am beat and heading for some zzzzzzzz's


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, Rick!!

I look forward to reading whatever you choose to share. 

The way I figure it, some basic exercises couldn't hurt. And if they help even a little, perhaps they'll be worth it! Won't know if we don't try, aye?!!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Bellyman said:


> Thanks, Rick!!
> 
> I look forward to reading whatever you choose to share.
> 
> The way I figure it, some basic exercises couldn't hurt. And if they help even a little, perhaps they'll be worth it! Won't know if we don't try, aye?!!


It all boils down to strengtheng eye muscles. I'LL HAVE TO CHECK FOR. ANY OTHER DISCLAIMER BUT :

DO NOT DO THESE IF YOU ARE PRONE TO SEIZURES !


Do not wear your glasses for the exercises!

2 Primary / starter excercises are "clock rotations" and eye rolls.

"clock rotations" : 1st CW then Counter CW... Look straight ahead - fixed your gaze at a fixed position in the distance ... Look all the way left to 9 o'clock , work the muscle but don't strain it, hold for 3/4 to 1 second - make your rhythm. Continue for "18" hours until you pass 9 o'clock continuing all the way to 3.

Now reverse start at 3 go CCW to 3 and 6 more hours to 9. Each time you stretch the eye muscle then relax looking forward to the same fixed spot in the distance, as you work around the 18 stretches. Don't kill yourself trying to hit the hours exactly - 16 or 17 stretches or less if it works out that way is fine - just get-r- done. 

Eye rolls are easier... You still strech eye muscles to the extreme periferal but no looking ahead ALL periferal - mix and match as follows : alternate full CW rolls, full CCW rolls, half CW Rolls, and half CCW - maybe 20 seconds each for 2 or 3 minutes. 

Hope this makes sense, and this is enough to work your poor eyes for now!

I'll need to scan the book and charts or copy and mail them to ya if you are serious about doing this,

Regards...


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Some info I uncovered today FWIW!



Very interesting that the courts apparently put a stop to the program. I *know* it worked. I could read small print without reading glasses after wearing them for 15 years. I get the feeling that the vision correction industry had something to do with this. Below is a you tube promo and there was also a you tube video on the bates method. 

*[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhjbazahEQw[/ame]
*

Comment with the video:


*Published on Oct 13, 2012 * 
This is an old promo video for the "amply critiqued and debunked" eye exercise program the See Clearly Method. The Method had no scientific basis and was halted by legal action in 2006. Parts of the program were taken from an early 20th century program called the Bates Method. 


Here is a so called Fame or Shame video look into the program while it was still active: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ny0TOc543lw[/ame]


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I recall seeing that infomercial. I thought about it, but it was too expensive. 

The debunking was a VERY small group and a single event. Not a scientific study in any way. I'm not saying the sellers of the product did so either, as I don't recall any study on it. But as anyone can see (no pun intended) it won't hurt. 

The concept, focussing close then looking back, following zig zag patterns, ect is exercise for the eyes.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't read all the replies, but I corrected my vision with exercises. I was approved for the pilot training program with Continental airlines, but couldn't pass the vision test. 

I also learned about the 20/20/20 rule. Look away from your computer every 20 minutes at least 20 feet away (look as far as you can) for 20 seconds (or more).

The exercises were as far left as possible, then as far right as possible, back and forth 12 or so times. The up down, the diagonally both ways. 

Then when I started doing yoga, I learned about circular eye exercises. For a time my vision went to 20/20. But now I'm too lazy to do my eye exercises and over time my vision has gotten worse. But I'm 45 and have just now started wearing glasses to read. When I started the exercises 20 years ago my vision was 20/75 - so not too horrible - but bad enough I couldn't get into the pilot program.

Just like with so many other things, there will be people out there that say this doesn't work. I didn't believe it either. Maybe it doesn't work for everyone, probably depends on why your vision is bad.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Sparticle - 

Good to hear some back up!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I asked my ophthalmologist if those "eye exercises" to improve vision actually work. He said there is no scientific evidence they work.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

ELOCN said:


> I asked my ophthalmologist if those "eye exercises" to improve vision actually work. He said there is no scientific evidence they work.


He is a wise and learned man, I'm sure.

I bought the program, worked hard on the exercises and could read the phone book. I've been too busy/ lazy to do them since. 

Odd Thing was DD needed surgery to remove a cyst from her ovary then 1 year later has a miracle baby, another wise and learned medicine man said could NEVER happen and I just have not been able to practice the exercises since.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

ELOCN said:


> I asked my ophthalmologist if those "eye exercises" to improve vision actually work. He said there is no scientific evidence they work.


Maybe not, all I know is it improved my vision dramatically.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.naturalnews.com/030770_eye_exercises_vision.html

"Research funded by a $3.5 million grant from the National Institute on Aging has just demonstrated that elderly adults can quickly improve their vision with perceptual training.

The study, "Perceptual learning, aging, and improved visual performance in early stages of visual processing," was published in the online November issue of the _Journal of Vision_. According to the research team from the University of California, Riverside (UCR) and Boston University, the ability of elders to improve their sight so quickly has a host of important implications for the health and mobility of older people."
​


----------

